# 1990 Nissan Maxima - No Spark :(



## Pappy-d01 (Oct 20, 2008)

:newbie: here! 
1990 Nissan Maxima v-6 3000 motor 5-speed Manual, 140,000 miles. Wife was driving the other day when suddenly she said the speedometer showed a higher mph than was accurate. Within minutes,,, she smelled battery acid and not long after that,,, the car died. She tried to re-start and the battery was dead. Before she could get in touch with me,,, someone had pulled over and jump-started the car for her with cables. Car started,, she drove for less than a mile and it died again. She got out and noticed that the battery was extremely hot. When I got off of work,,, I went and inspected the car. This is what I found:
Battery was bone dry (seems like it boiled the battery acid and/or evaporated)
Negative cable seemed to have gotten quite hot (outer covering on cable had melted a bit)
I brought another battery,,, cleaned up both postive and negative connections and replaced negative battery cable. Car turned over fine but,,, would not start!! Getting plenty of fuel but,,, no spark to plugs. Haven't checked for spark at coil yet. Just got car home. Going to borrow a test light and meter from a friend tomorrow. not much of a mechanic here.... Could use any thoughts,,, or advice from you maxima Gurus. If I can get her started,, I'll take her to Checker auto parts or Napa and have them check the starter, alternator, regulator, etc., but,,, what do you think it's going to take to get her started??? Anyone ever had this happen before or,,, heard of this happening? Once again,,, any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance
Pappy-d


----------

